# Legalizing Medicinal Marijuana In Illinois



## Dork (Sep 12, 2010)

*Okay I am posting this in hopes that any one and every one from IL will read this and take action. *Senate Bill 1381 was passed by the Senate in 2009 and possessed significant legislative support in the House. As a result, there still remains the possibility that lawmakers will act on the measure in January just prior to the start of the 2011/2012 legislative session. That is why it is remains important that you contact your House member today and urge him or her to end the prohibition of medical marijuana.

IF we want medical marijuana legal in IL we need to make it known NORML has this email made up and pre made letters here http://capwiz.com/norml2/state/main/?state=IL just click
take action


----------



## Dr. Awkward (Oct 26, 2010)

November 2nd is coming! Use this voting guide for Illinois medical marijuana friendly candidates:
http://grow9000.com/Illinois-Medical...e-grow9000.pdf

Make sure your voice is heard!


----------



## joeh3000 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm from California, but I definitely support this! Spread the word...


----------

